# أسس و متطلبات بناء شركة تكييف مركزي ناجحة



## روث (16 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اذا انت حابب تفتح شركة تكييف خاصة بيك ماهي المتطلبات و الاسس التي علي اساسها بناء هذة الشركة 
كل عضو يدخل يقول رأية و في النهاية نضع جميع هذة المتطلبات و الاسس مترابطة بعضها البعض عشان الكل يستفيد .
نبدأ على بركة اللة 
أنا بشتغل مديرة تسويق و تكييف في شركة كبرى بالكويت و انا من وجهة نظري أن أول شىء لابد من توافرة هو رأس المال و المكان المناسب . 
يالا مين هيكمل .................


----------



## Abdel-Naser (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اهم شي بعد راس المال هو دراسة السوق هل هو بحاجة لمثل هذه الشركة واذا كان بحاجة يجب ان يكون الشخص الذي يريد ان يفتح هذه الشركة مهندس او فني تكييف(هل يستطيع غير المتخصص بفتح مثل هذه الشركة؟؟؟)


----------



## الصانع (16 مايو 2007)

*ممكن صح ... ممكن خطأ ؟؟!!*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

بالبداية ارحب بالأخ ( روث ) و أشكره على طرح مثل هذا الموضوع المهم و أرجوا من الجميع التفاعل بجدية والمشاركة معنا في هذا الموضوع 

لكن ماهي قيمة رأس المال إذا لم تكن هناك إدارة قوية ومميزة للشركة ؟؟
وماهي أهمية المكان المناسب للشركة هل تقصد شركة مقاولات ام شركة لبيع أجهزة التكييف ؟؟
بالنسبة لشركات بيع و تسويق الأجهزة و المعدات فالمكان مهم ... ولكن بالنسبة لشركات المقاولات فالأهمية تكمن بكفاءة الكادر 
و خبرته او على الأقل وجود الطموح وحب مزاولة المهنة ...
وسأحاول الأستمرار معكم في متابعة الموضوع 

أخوكم المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف


----------



## ابو الهمم (16 مايو 2007)

*لا تنسوا*

وإن كنت غير متخصص بأمور التكييف، لكني أحببت المشاركة حباً مني أن أكون فاعلاً دائماً.
لا تنسوا يا إخوان وإن كان الحديث تخصصي وعملي أن تضعوا في سلم أي مشروع تريدون القيام به عاملاً مهماً وأساسياً في نجاحه، ألا وهو التوكل على الله، وإدراك أن الرزق بيده، وأن العمل والإتقان فيه من أحكامه التي سنحاسب عليها يوم نقف بين يديه عز وجل، مع أنها لا تجلب ربحاً ولا تدفع خسارةًً.
ولكم إخواني مهندسي التكييف والتبريد كل الدعاء بالتوفيق والإخلاص.


----------



## ductlator (16 مايو 2007)

انا اقول اهم حاجة بعد راس المال هى دراسة الجدوى ثم الإلمام الفنى الكامل ثم مقومات الإدارة الناجحة ثم تكوين استف على مستوى عالى من الإيمان ثم المهارة الفنية والإدارية يعمل بروح الفريق الواحد


----------



## ductlator (16 مايو 2007)

اخت روث مرحبا بك الموضوع والله جميل جدا للحوار فانا فى بداية عملى بالتكييف والتبريد كنت اعمل فى مجال المبيعات لمدة عام استمتعت به جدا لانه يعتمد على بروتوكلات خاصة فى العلاقات العامة وكذلك مقومات نفسية للتأثير على العميل لاقناعه بالسلعة ثم العمل منذ 1992 وحتى الأن كمهندس تصميم أنظمة التبريد والتكييف وكذلك صيانة لمعدات التبريد والتكييف الصناعى الضخمة جدا بإحدى شركات البترول بمصر وخلال هذه الفترة عملت استشارى لإحدى مشروعات جامعة الملك خالد بالسعودية لمدة عامين بإجمالى 6000 طن تبريد ومازلت حتى الان اقرا واتعلم الكثير فى هذا المجال والذى امتلك فيه الأن خبرة 16 عام جعلتنى افكر اكثر من مرة قبل الاتجاه نحو انشاء شركة لذلك لابد من عمل دراسة جدوى جيدة علما بأننى بجانب عملى اقوم بالتصميم


----------



## روث (17 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أولا: اشكركم اخواتي على المشاركات الرائعة 
إحنا هنتكلم اليوم عن 
العمالة المطلوبة في الشركة و المواصفات التي يجب توافرها في الموظفين 

أنا في رأيي لنجاح أي شركة و خصوصاً شركات التكييف ، عامل مهم ألا و هو العلاقات إذا الشخص ( اللي هو صاحب الشركة) يمتلك علاقات جيدة لإن من خلال العلاقات سواء علاقاتة بالمقاولين أو بالمكاتب الهندسية هية دي اللي هتجيب الشغل للشركة على فكرة انا بتكلم خصوصاً في الخليج ...... طيب في سؤال ماهي العمالة المطلوبة للشركة و المواصفات التي يجب توافرها في الموظفين ؟ أنا من وجهة نظري لابد من وجود مدير عام ناجح يستطيع أن يضع خطة ذكية لإدارة الشركة ، و لابد من توافر مدير مبيعات و تسويق ذات مواصفات خاصة كقدرتة على الاقناع و اسلوبة فى التعامل مع الناس ومظهرة لابد ان يتمتع بمظهر أنيق و يكون لبق لحد كبير و لابد و ان يمتلك علاقات قوية تمكنة من إنة يدخل 100 عقد على الاقل للشركة سنوياً، 
- المهندسين لابد من توافر مهندسين و و توافر على الاقل فريقين مراقيبن و مساعدين تكييف للصيانة و على الاقل فريقين للتركيب 
- لابد من توافر رسام جيد عشان مخطط التكييف 
لابد من توافر مندوبين مبيعات انا في رأيي في البداية يكونوا على الاقل 4 أشخاص و ان لازم يتوافر في المندوب الشروط الاتية :-
1- المظر الجيد 
2- يمتلك مهارات في الاقناع و كيفية التعامل من جميع فئات المجتمع 
3-أن يمتلك مهارات أخرى كمهارات الكمبيوتر و غيرها 

دي الشروط التي يجب توافرها في الموظفين من وجهة نظري .. يالا نشوف وجهة نظركم الكل يدخل و يقول رأية ....


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

الله عليكى روث انت تتفقى معى فيما قلته وهى دى المقومات الأساسية لاقامة شركة تكييف ناجحة


----------



## روث (17 مايو 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

هلا أخي ductlator 

مشكور على مرورك الكريم لكن انا عايزة اقترحاتك كمان و عايزين تفاعل الموضوع مهم جدا 

احنا هنتناقش في الموضوع و نفتح ساحة المناقشة لجميع الاعضاء و في نهاية الموضوع راح نعرض الاسس التي يجب توافرها لبناء شركة تكييف ناجحة ... و شكراً :55:


----------



## روث (17 مايو 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

أخي أبو الهمم 
مشكور على مرورك الكريم 
أنا كمان غير متخصصة في التكييف لكن بحكم شغلي دخلت في المجال و حبيتة جدا ، مجال التكييف مجال كتير حلو 
يالا الهمة بقي عايزين نكمل الموضوع ..................:14:


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

طيب إخوتى بصفتى خبرة 16 سنه فى هذا المجال بإحدى شركات البترول الكبرى كمهندس تصميم وصيانة وعملت كاستشارى لاحدى كبرى مشاريع جامعة الملك خالد بالسعودية لمدة عامين فسوف ادلى بدلوى فى هذا المجال 
أولاً انا اتفق معكى فيما قلتى ولكن اليكم الأتى فأولاً كما سبق وقلت يجب عمل دراسة جدوى جيدة للمشروع ودراسة السوق وآلية التعامل معه.
ثانياً اختيار فريق 1 - فنى حسن المظهر على كفاءة عالية ولديه ملكة التطوير والاستعداد لتلقى المعلومة والانتماء للمؤسسة التى سوف يعمل بها
ثالثاً إختيار مهندسين على دراية كاملة باكواد التبريد والتكييف مثل الاشرى وال سماكنا وا ارى وغيره .
ولبق الحيث ولديه ملكة التأثير والإقناع والتطوير واحترام رؤسائه وتقبله الثواب والعقاب
رابعا مسئولى المبيعات وليس شرطاً أن يكونوا من المهندسين ولكن لهم من المقومات الشخصية والتأثير فى الأخرين ما يؤهلهم للعمل فى هذا المجال وإخضاعهم الى اختبارات نفسية وكيفية تعاملهم مع المواقف العصبية والصعبة مع العميل وانه دائماً على حق
خامساُ اختيار الصف الإدارى والقانونى من ذوى الكفاءات فى أعمال دراسات الجدوى والموازنات والعقود 
إختيار العدد والادوات الحديثة للعمل وتدريب الفنيين على استخدامها جيدا وليس عدد قديمة ومتهالكة فذلك يؤثر على العميل ونظرته للشركة
ربط العمل بالحوافز والمكافآت مما يتيح انتماء العامل لمؤسسته وعدم التفرقة بين العاملين وبعضهم
سادساً إنشاء المكتبة الفنية التى هى مرجع للمهندسين والفنيين للتعود على النظام العلمى فى العمل وليس الفهلوة
وضع مخطط لدورات تدريبية باستمرار فى جميع التخصصات التى تحتوى عليها الشركة من ذوى الخبرة والمتخصصين كل فى مجاله لصقل قدراتهم الفنية وزيادة خبراتهم التى تعود على الشركة بأضعاف تكلفتها
المشاركة فى المؤتمرات والندوات لدوام التواجد للشركة بالإضافة الى برامج الدعاية الجيدة والإعلان المقنع عن الشركة وامكانياتها
أهم من ما سبق هو إدارة الوقت والذى يترجم فى النهاية الى نقود
مهندس / مصطفى او Ductlator


----------



## روث (19 مايو 2007)

مافي تفاعل للأسف


----------



## ductlator (19 مايو 2007)

كل ده ومفيش تفاعل روث أعتقد ان الموضوع سوف يتفاعل معه من هم مهتمين باقامة شركات فقط


----------



## الصانع (19 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

في الحقيقة كنت قد وعدت بالمشاركة و محاولة طرح الأفكار حول كيفية إنشاءوتأسيس شركة تكييف ناجحة 
ولكن ماذا يمكنني ان أضيف بعد كل هذه الأفكار و الملاحظات المفيدة التي طرحها الأخ المهندس ductlator جزاه الله خيراً
و إن شاء الله سوف أشارك على الأقل بالتشجيع للإستمرار في حال لم أتمكن من الحصول على أفكار جديدة

وشكراً 

المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف


----------



## روث (20 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 

مشكور أخي ductlator
و أخي الصانع على مروركم طيب انا عايزة اقول من وجهة نظركم كأعضاء و خبراء للتكييف كم عقد يجب أن توقعة الشركة ( الشركة الجديدة ) ؟

أنا من خلال خبرتي ممكن اقول انة عند اقلاع شركة جديدة و نقول مادياً متوسطة يلزمها حالي 100 عقد في السنة ... و 100 عقد تحديداً لانة عدد معقول اذا زاد عن كدة هتحمل على الشركة عبأ الا اذا كانت الشركة دى قايمة على رأس مال قوي في الحالة دى ممكن تاخد أي عدد من العقود .... طيب نشوف باقي اصحاب الخبرة ......
المشكلة انهم بيدخلوا يقروا الموضوع و بيكسلوا حتى يردوا ........


----------



## الصانع (20 مايو 2007)

روث قال:


> المشكلة انهم بيدخلوا يقروا الموضوع و بيكسلوا حتى يردوا ........


 
هههههههههههههههههههه

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الأخت العزيزة روث ... بالنسبة لعدد العقود في السنه بالنسبة لشركة التكييف أعتقد و الله أعلم إن الرقم 100 كبير جداً
ولكنه يعتمد على كبر نشاط الشركة و عدد المهندسين العاملين فيها و عدد المراقبين و المعلمين و العمال 
وكذلك بالنسبة لكبر المشروع ( حيث إني اتكلم عن شركات المقاولات ) حيث هناك مشاريع كبيرة تتضمن عمل التصاميم و تنفيذ أعمال التكييف لأبراج سكنية أو تجارية أو مستشفى أو غيرها من المشاريع الكبيرة التي تستغرق على الأقل حوالي السنتين لحين إكتمال المشروع 
وهناك مشاريع صغير مثل الفلل أو غيرها من المشاريع الصغيرة التي لا تستغرق أكثر من عدة شهور
وبذلك تتفرغ الشركة لإستلام مشاريع أخر ... حيث إن إمكانية كل مهندس لا تتعدى ان يتمكن من أن يصمم و ينفذ أكثر من مشروعيين كبيرين في نفس الوقت مع متابعة أعمال بسيطة أخرى خاصة في مرحلة بداية المشروع حيث تبدأ مرحلة إختيار المواد و إعداد السبمتلز للإستشاري للحصول على موافقته لغرض إستخدامها في المشروع (( هههههه و في الحقيقة أصعب مافي الموضوع هو الحصول على قبول أو موافقة الإستشاري الإستشاري لإعتماد المواد )) ... ولكن ليس لدي فكرة بالضبط عن عدد العقود وبالتأكييد لها علاقة بالعلاقات العامة أو علاقات المدير مع 
شركات المقاولات الرئيسية حيث إن مقاول التكييف هو مقاول فرعي دائماً ... وأكيد يجب أن يكون سعره مناسب في وقت تسعير المناقصة لغرض ضمان رسو المناقصة عليه 

المهندس الصانع 
مهندس تكييف


----------



## ductlator (21 مايو 2007)

أعتقد أن عدد العقود يتم حسابه طبقا لكفاءة وعدد العاملين وإمكانيات الشركة وأفضل ان تكون البداية بعدد اقل بكثير من ذلك سواء توريدات وتركيبات أو عقود صيانة ثابتة حتى يتم تقييم السنه الأولى وعلى العموم ذلك يمكن حسابه منحسابات التكاليف الثابتة والتكاليف المتغيرة ونقطة التعادل التى اذا تعديناها وقعنا فى مثلث الربح وإذا انخفضنا عنها نقع فى مثلث الخسارة لذلك يجب دراسة ربحية الشركة والتكاليف جيدا


----------



## ductlator (21 مايو 2007)

كلامك زى العسل ومظبوط تماما اخى الصانع وانت تتفق معى فى ذلك فمائة عقد رقم ضخم جداً حتى على شركة ذات خبرة سنوات فانا اعرف شركات عقودها فى المركزى لاتتعدى عمليات فى السنه وارباحها كبيرة جدا ولكن عقود الأجهزة الصغيرة تعتمد على شطارة مندوب المبيعات وليس القدرة على دراسة العطاءات والدخول فى مناقصات كبيرة وهذا هو الاهم بجانب - عقد صيانة فقط ويعتمد على كفاءة اعامل فهو ممكن يكلف الشركة خسائر فادحة لعدم الدراية ويمكن ان نجز عمله بكفاءة تعود على الشركة بالنفع واربح


----------



## الصانع (21 مايو 2007)

*كلام جميل*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الأخوة المهندسين الأعزاء ... والأخ المهندس ductlato أشكرك لتأييد رأيي بالنسبة لعدد العقود في السنه 

بالنسبة لأعمال الصيانه ... فهي بسيطة وليست بالصعوبة البالغة حيث تحتاج فقط لمراقبين و معلمين أو أسطوات ذوي خبرة 
وهم يوقومون بكافة الأعمال من حيث التنفيذ و متابعة الأعمال الأخرى ومراقبة العمال ... ويكون عمل المراقبيين تحت 
إشراف المهندس المختص حيث إن المهندس يقوم بأعمال التصميم و إجراء كافة الحسابات و إختيار المواد و يعطي تعليماته للمراقبين و يتابعهم 
وبذلك لا تأخذ الوقت الكبير منه وبذلك يتفرغ للمشاريع الكبيرة ...

المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف


----------



## روث (22 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
أولا : أحب اشكرك اخي الصانع على مشاركتك الرائعة .... لكن انا بقول 100 عقد انا من وجهة نظري انة رقم عادي لان احنا في الشركة اللي انا بشتغل فيها محققين 202 عقد في السنة و هذة العقود متنوعة مابين عمارات سكنية و مجمعات تجارية فيلل هية عقود متنوعة لذلك انا بقول ان اهم شىء لكي تحصل الشركة على العقود هية العلاقات الجيدة و الكتيرة لانها هية يلي بتجيب العقود و على فكرة كمان حجم العقود مش بيعتمد على قوة الشركة المادية بشكل كبير لان العقد نفسة هو اللي بيصرف على نفسة حتى يخلص ... ازاي .... يعني مراحل العقد كالاتي :
أولا عند توقيع العقد العميل بيدفع 10 % من قيمة العقد اوكي و عند تركيب الدكت بيدفع 40% و عند توريد المكائن كمان بيدفع 40% و ال 10% الاخيرة عند التشغيل ، و طبعاً بيكون في فترة شهر مابين التوقيع و تركيب الدكت و كمان بيكون حوالي شهرين مابين الدكت و المكائن و يعني بيكون دفع العميل الاول و بعدها بفترة بيستلم شغلة يعني انت تستطيع انك تشتغل على العقد من دفعات العميل نفسة دة في حالة العقود الصغيرة لكن في حالة العقود الكبيرة و المناقصات ، لا الوضع يختلف لازم ماديات الشركة تشترك في انجاز العقد لذلك يعتمد ممكن اذا العقود صغيرة مش مشكلة حتى اذا 200 عقد مو كتير .

أخي ductlator 
مشكور على مرورك الكريم 
انا احب انك تشترك معايا في مناقشة الصيانة 
هية اصل الصيانة مش مشكلة لانها سنة من بدء التشغيل و 5 على الكمبروسر أوكى ... 
لكن اذا صاحب الشركة عايز يدخل الصيانة لتكون من انشطة الشركة فأنا من وجهة نظري ان عقود الصيانة غير مربحة ( لية غير مربحة هرجع للنقطة دي تاني ) لكن ممكن يشتغل في الكاش كول النوع دة من الصيانة هو المربح 
لكن موضوع عقد الصيانة غير مربح لانة قيمة عقد الصيانة في السنة حوالي 120 دينار لكن امتى تقبل عقود صيانة اذا مدرسة هي الحاجة الوحيدة اللي ماتخسر لان العقد بيكون قيمتة كبيرة و انت بتشتغل شهور قليلة في السنة ..... دة رأيي لنشوف رأي الاعضاء


----------



## الصانع (22 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا لا أزال عند رأيي ... و لكن من الممكن أن يكون عدد العقود المبرمة و المتنوعة من عقود تصميم و تنفيذ أو صيانه أو قد تكون تبديل وحدة تكييف واحدة أو غيرها من العقود المختلفة كبيراً ... إعتماداً على عدد المهندسين العاملين في الشركة و عدد العمال و المراقبين ... حيث كلما إزداد العدد تمكنت الشركة من توقيع عدد أكبر من العقود ... حيث إن في بعض الحالات تأتي شركات و تطلب تسعير مناقصة من قبل شركة معينة و لكن هذه الشركة ترفض تسعيرها بسبب عدم توفر الوقت الكافي و ضغوط العمل على المهندسين و الموظفين المختصيين بذلك ...

المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف


----------



## ductlator (22 مايو 2007)

تمام اخى الصانع ومشكورة اخت روث على هذه الملاحظة وانا مع عقود الكاش وعقود الصيانة الكبيرة ونظام ال Coast plus لقطع الغيار وهو مربح ولكن الأكثر ربحية انا معك هى المقاولات الكبيرة وده بالعلاقات وحسن أداء التسعير والخبرة الفنية واللعب على تحميل البنود بذكاء ودى يطول شرحها


----------



## الصانع (23 مايو 2007)

*ممكن ان ندخل في التفاصيل أكثر*



ductlator قال:


> تحميل البنود بذكاء ودى يطول شرحها


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

ايييييي هذا الكلام العدل يا أخي ductlator مش مشكلة خلي يطول شرحها زي ما هو عايز هههههه

هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل من الممكن أن نتناقش بهذا الموضوع و لو بصورة عابره في نفس هذا الموضوع بما أنه له علاقة بما تناولناه 
وأنا إن شاء الله سوف أعلق و أشارك قدر إستطاعتي (( للعلم إني أعمل في شركة مقاولات في دولة الكويت منذ حوالي خمسة أشهر فقط )) 
يعني إعذروني على التقصير و لكن خبرتي في هذا المجال خمسة أشهر و واحد و عشرين يوماً فقط :5: وأنا خريج سنه 2005 

أخــــوكم المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (23 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير علي هذا الموضوع 

انا من سنة وانا افكر افتتح شركة تكييف بس سيكون بداية عملي بالصيانة فقط . وبالنسبة للصيانة سيكون المطلوب لبداية المشروع :
1- موقع للشركة.
2- العمالة ( 2 فني + 2 سائق وفي نفس الوقت مساعد).
3- السيارات وتجهيزهم بالعدة المناسبة ( عدد 2 سيارة).
4- واهم شي بعد الاتكال علي الله .... الاعلان ( تخصص له ميزانية )

وبالتاكيد يجب ان يكون راس المالي يكفي لتشغيل الشركة 6 اشهر بدون مداخيل ....

وان شاء الله في شهر فراير القادم سابدء وانقل لكم الخبرة وتجربتي علي طول ويوم بيوم 

بس لا تنسونا بالدعاء بان الله يوفقنا في الشركة 

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## turbo1900 (23 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع انشاء شركه للتكييف يحتاج لكثير من الخبرة 
خبرة بالسوق وبالتعامل مع العملاء وهذا يتطلب مدة طويله وهذا كما قاله الاخductlatorبارك الله فيه انه مع خبرته الطويله فانه يفكر جيدا قبل الشروع فى هذا المشروع
لذلك ارى وانا فى بداية حياتى فى هذا المجال ان الخبرة وحسن التعامل مع العملاء وكذلك راس المال هم الاساس فى اقامة هذا المشروع.
وشكرا 
اخوكم/احمد العمدة


----------



## روث (24 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
أخي الكريم الصانع مشكور على مشاركتك الكريمة و المهندس الكويتي و كذلك اخي Ductlator و أخي Turbo 1900 مشكورين جميعاً

طيب السؤال المهم هل لابد من انشاء ورشة لتصنيع الدكت تكون تابعة للشركة و لا ممكن في البداية نعتمد على الورش الاخرى 

و جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## mottohotto (24 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
كل الكلام دة جميل جدا بس مكلف جدا 
ممكن نبدا باللى امكانياته على أدة يعنى حاجه تكون جث نبض للسوق و كمان بدايه متواضعه


----------



## ductlator (24 مايو 2007)

انا شايف ان ورشة لصناعة الدكت ستكون مفيدة جداً حيث انها لاتحتاج سوى مقص +ماكينة دوسرة +ماكينة تعصيب +شنيور+ثناية+ بعض الأدوات الصغيرة مثل صاروخ قطعية وزنب وبعض العدد المساعدة مثل الشنيور وخلافه والمصنعة بلدى او الاستعمال من هذه المعدات رخيصة جداً بالإضافة إلى حكمدار ورشة Forman وفنى ومساعد فنى وأربع عمال وتكون الورشة هنا كاملة . ومكسب هذا الموضوع مضمون بإذن الله وتكاليفه لاتذكر على شرط أن تكون الإنتاجية لاتقل عن 60 متر طولى باليوم وذلك للمشاريع الكبرى أو يتم عمل هذه الورشة اذا تعدت أطوال الدكت ال 3000 متر طولى


----------



## الصانع (25 مايو 2007)

*ممكن ... ولكن بصورة مؤقتة !!*

:81:​ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​ 
أعتقد انه من الأفضل أن تكون للشركة ورشة خاصة بها 
وذلك لضمان توفر الدكت جاهزاً بالوقت المناسب أو وقت الحاجة لأي مشروع من مشاريع الشركة 
وكذلك توفير بالتكلفة .... حيث إن الشركة سوف تقوم بشراء كميات كبيرة من الصاج و المواد الأخرى التي تحتاجها 
في تصنيع الدكت بسعر الجملة (( اي أسعار مناسبة )) و تضعها في مخازن الشركة
وبذلك فإن الشركة سوف لم تدفع مصاريف زيادة بسبب إن الورشة الخارجية التي قد تتفق معها على 
تصنيع الدكت لمشاريع الشركة ... سوف تطلب أجور أعلى على المواد لتوفير الأربح لها 
وبذلك يمكن توفير بعض المال و كذلك ضمان توفر المواد بالوقت المناسب​ 
ولكن ممكن في بداية تأسيس الشركة و ربما لغرض توفير المبالغ المخصصة لتأسيس الورشة 
لأغراض أخرى كزيادة رأس مال الشركة لحين تثبيت قدمها في السوق
أن تستعين بورشة خارجية بصورة مؤقته
ومن الله التوفيق​ 

المهندس الصانع 
مهندس تكييف​ 
:77:​


----------



## الصانع (25 مايو 2007)

طيب هل من الممكن ان نتكلم عن أقسام الشركة ؟؟

و ما هو المطلوب من عدد سنوات الخبرة على الأقل لرئيس القسم لضمان قيادته للقسم بصورة صحيحة 
و ضمان توفير الأرباح إن شاء الله للشركة ... وماهو عدد الموضفين كبداية في كل قسم إلى أن توسع الشركة أعمالها ؟؟

المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف


----------



## ديمسكو (27 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
بناء على خبرتى كصاحب لشركة متحصصة فى أعمال التكييف المركزى و التهوية الصناعية منذ عام 1983 و حتى الأن ث
ثلاثة أسباب هى سر النجاح الخبرة و السيولة و الحزم و كل سبب من تلك الأسباب يريد أكثر من منتدى لنقاشه و للأسف الشديد
الشديد مفيييييييييييش وقت


----------



## روث (28 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 
أخي ductlator ازيك 
الكلام اللي قولتة جميل جدا لكن كم تتكلف الورشة محتاجة راس مال قد اية


----------



## روث (28 مايو 2007)

أخي ليمنسكو مشكور على مرورك


----------



## روث (28 مايو 2007)

أخي motto hotto مشكور على مرورك الكريم 
أخي الصانع مشكور على مرورك الكريم


----------



## ductlator (28 مايو 2007)

فى حدود السبعة الاف دولار ان لم يكن اقل لتكون ورشة متكاملة وذلك بخلاف العمالة التى سبق وان اشرت اليها


----------



## ductlator (28 مايو 2007)

وايضا بخلاف المكان المخصص لانشاء الورشة وتخزين الخامات ويمكن نقل الورشة الى موقع العمل فلا تحتاج الى مكان وذلك للمشاريع الكبرى وهذا اوفر وافضل


----------



## ductlator (28 مايو 2007)

المهم وجود مقص + ثناية + ماكينة دوسرة + ماكينة تعصيب + صاروخ + هيلتى وشنيور + متر + سقالات + ماكينة لحام صغيرة واشياء اخرى صغيرة مكملة


----------



## ductlator (28 مايو 2007)

وانا مستعد اشاركك روث هههههه


----------



## ديمسكو (29 مايو 2007)

*نصيحة كن موظف و لاتكن صاحب شركة*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​الموضوع و الله يأختى الكريمة شيق و بما أنى صاحب باع طويل كصاحب شركة للأعمال الميكانيكية و الكهربائية و لا تقتصر على التكييف المركزى و التهوية الصناعية و لكن غرف التبريد و التجميد و ثلاجات العرض و كل أنواع الأرفف و الموائد ........ ألخ بمعنى أخر كل ما ينتج من ألواح الصاج و الصلب و ذلك لأن شركة التكييف من أحد أسس نجاحها هو إمتلاك ورشة خاصة بها ثابتة و أخريات متنقلات بين المواقع كما لابد من تعيين أطقم عمال يتراوح أعدادهم حسب حجم العملية بخلاف العمال الثابتين بالورشة الرئيسية هذه الأطقم من العمال يلزمها العدد الخاصة بها تناية ( 1م أو 2 م ثنى حتى 2 مم ) و ماكينة الدوسرة و ماكينة الكردونة ومقص صاج ( طبلية ) و ماكينة مثقاب و الهيلتى والسقالات و خلافه من عدد صغيرة و خاصة المشأبية و دى خاصة بتثبيت البراويز فى العلبة و طبعا أنا بتكلم على ورش الغلابة مش تنايات الكهرباء و مقصات الكهرباء لان دكتات التكييف مش محتاجة العدد الثقيلة دى .
وبعدين يأعزائى نيجى لمرحلة مجايب الشغل طبعا فى طرق معروفة من تصفح الجرائد و قراءة العطائات و المناقصات و دى ماتستهونش بيها و خاصة فى بداية الشركة و لسه ما لكش أسم فى السوق و الطريقة الثانية هى مكاتب التكييف الأقدم منك ممكن يكون عندها شغل أكتر من حجمها و يلزمها مساعديين لأنهاء الأعمال و المصدر الثالث مكاتب الأستشاريين و فى الحالة دى بيكون الحصول على الشغل دمه تقيل شوية مش تقصير فنى معهم و لكن معرفتهم لعدد كبير من المقاولين يجعلهم متأنزحين حبتين و خاصة أنه يعلم أنك محتاج للشغلة أما المصدر الرابع أعزائى الكرام هوالعلاقات الشخصية و العامة لبعض أصحاب رؤوس الأموال يعنى تقع على قيللا تكييفها تروح واخد القرية السياحية بتعتهم و الحظ يبتسملك .
المهم أنك ماتخدش شغل أكبر من أمكانياتك عندك خمس أطقم بعددهم تأخذ 5 شغلانات و هكذا و طبعا عمليات التكييف المركزى الحلوة لا تنتهى قبل سنة و نص سنتين يعنى مش هتقدر تأخد عمليات كبيرة كتيرة و فى نفس الوقت الورشة الرئيسية شغالة فى أى حاجة تانية مش تكييف و دى أحسن من أنك تصنع شغل التكييف فى الورشة الرئيسية و تنقل على الموقع يعنى كده ممكن تعطل مواقع عمل لتنتظر دورها فى التصنيع طبعا الشغل الصغير من شقق و محلات و فيلل ممكن تصنعوا فى الورشة الرئيسية لأنه غالبا مابيخدش أسبوع و يمشى على التركيب 
أنا اسهبت فى الكلام سامحونى و طولت عليكوا أن كنتم عايزنى أكمل حاضر فى الرد اللى جاى إن شاء الله :1:


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (29 مايو 2007)

ديمسكو قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​الموضوع و الله يأختى الكريمة شيق و بما أنى صاحب باع طويل كصاحب شركة للأعمال الميكانيكية و الكهربائية و لا تقتصر على التكييف المركزى و التهوية الصناعية و لكن غرف التبريد و التجميد و ثلاجات العرض و كل أنواع الأرفف و الموائد ........ ألخ بمعنى أخر كل ما ينتج من ألواح الصاج و الصلب و ذلك لأن شركة التكييف من أحد أسس نجاحها هو إمتلاك ورشة خاصة بها ثابتة و أخريات متنقلات بين المواقع كما لابد من تعيين أطقم عمال يتراوح أعدادهم حسب حجم العملية بخلاف العمال الثابتين بالورشة الرئيسية هذه الأطقم من العمال يلزمها العدد الخاصة بها تناية ( 1م أو 2 م ثنى حتى 2 مم ) و ماكينة الدوسرة و ماكينة الكردونة ومقص صاج ( طبلية ) و ماكينة مثقاب و الهيلتى والسقالات و خلافه من عدد صغيرة و خاصة المشأبية و دى خاصة بتثبيت البراويز فى العلبة و طبعا أنا بتكلم على ورش الغلابة مش تنايات الكهرباء و مقصات الكهرباء لان دكتات التكييف مش محتاجة العدد الثقيلة دى .
> وبعدين يأعزائى نيجى لمرحلة مجايب الشغل طبعا فى طرق معروفة من تصفح الجرائد و قراءة العطائات و المناقصات و دى ماتستهونش بيها و خاصة فى بداية الشركة و لسه ما لكش أسم فى السوق و الطريقة الثانية هى مكاتب التكييف الأقدم منك ممكن يكون عندها شغل أكتر من حجمها و يلزمها مساعديين لأنهاء الأعمال و المصدر الثالث مكاتب الأستشاريين و فى الحالة دى بيكون الحصول على الشغل دمه تقيل شوية مش تقصير فنى معهم و لكن معرفتهم لعدد كبير من المقاولين يجعلهم متأنزحين حبتين و خاصة أنه يعلم أنك محتاج للشغلة أما المصدر الرابع أعزائى الكرام هوالعلاقات الشخصية و العامة لبعض أصحاب رؤوس الأموال يعنى تقع على قيللا تكييفها تروح واخد القرية السياحية بتعتهم و الحظ يبتسملك .
> المهم أنك ماتخدش شغل أكبر من أمكانياتك عندك خمس أطقم بعددهم تأخذ 5 شغلانات و هكذا و طبعا عمليات التكييف المركزى الحلوة لا تنتهى قبل سنة و نص سنتين يعنى مش هتقدر تأخد عمليات كبيرة كتيرة و فى نفس الوقت الورشة الرئيسية شغالة فى أى حاجة تانية مش تكييف و دى أحسن من أنك تصنع شغل التكييف فى الورشة الرئيسية و تنقل على الموقع يعنى كده ممكن تعطل مواقع عمل لتنتظر دورها فى التصنيع طبعا الشغل الصغير من شقق و محلات و فيلل ممكن تصنعوا فى الورشة الرئيسية لأنه غالبا مابيخدش أسبوع و يمشى على التركيب
> أنا اسهبت فى الكلام سامحونى و طولت عليكوا أن كنتم عايزنى أكمل حاضر فى الرد اللى جاى إن شاء الله :1:



ما قصرت اخوي .... ويالت تكمل لانا بصراحه محتاجين لخبراتك


----------



## ديمسكو (29 مايو 2007)

*تكملة : كن موظف و لا تكن صاحب شركة ( أشترى دماغك )*

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​مشكور أخى و زميلى المهندس الكويتى لتواضعك الشديد و نكمل موضوعنا و بعد ما عرفنا كيفية صيد الشغل و أسميها بالصيد لأنها فعلا تحتاج صياد بارع وسط الكم الهائل الموجود حاليا من شركات مقاولات و ليس لها فى التكييف ناقة و لا جمل و رغم هذا تدخل أمامك لتفسد الأسعار و ماكنت قد خططت له من شهور سابقة مع العميل لذا عليك كصاحب عمل و مدير أعمال نفسك كمان كما علمنى المرحوم أبى ( لا يحك جلدك مثل ظفرك فتولى أنت جميع أمرك ) فيجب عليك عدم الأعتماد من قريب أو بعيد على موظف لديك أثناء التعاقد و الأتفاق و الترسية و المفاوضة على الأسعار و خلافه و أن تكون ملم بكيفية كتابة العروض موضحا مالك و ما عليك و الأعمال التى لا يشملها العطاء و أن تعطى لنفسك فرصة كافية فى مدة التوريد و التركيب و تواجدك المستمر أمام العمال ضرورى جدا لإنجاز العمل سريعا و أن تعود نفسك على تصيد أخطاء الشغل و تصحيح الخطأ مهما كان صغير و تافه لأنه كم يقولون فى وشك فى الأخر *و الشغل الممتاز بيجيب شغل* *لوحده* و دى قاعدة كقواعد فيثاغورث
و دراسة العملية قبل تقديم العرض دراسة شاملة مع الوضع فى الأعتبار ان المواصفات هى التى تحدد السعر و هى التى ترجح شركة عن شركة لذا مواصفاتك الفنية لابد و أن تكون دقيقة و مناسبة لطبيعة العمل و العلم التام بأسعار السوق لخاماتك و أن تتصل على الأقل بالمورديين و تعرف السعر بنفسك قبل ما ترسل أحد لشراء أى بضاعة و لا تعتمد على مندوبى المشتريات إلا فى حالة علمك بالسعر ( حتى الفواتير بتتضرب ) .
كما أن سعر العملية لا يعرفه سواك أنت و المحاسب فقط بالشركة كلها.
 طيب عملنا الشركة و فتحنا الورشة و جبنا الشغل و أشترينا الخامات ناقص نشتغل و دى لوحدها شغلانة جامدة أقولك فى الرد الجاى أن شاء الله 
و ياريت أن كنت بعرف أشرح أو كنتم حاسين بأية أستفادة أدونى تشجيعة خلونى أكمل و أنا عندى شعور بأنى مبضيعش و قتكم ووقتى .:31:


----------



## ductlator (29 مايو 2007)

الله يفتح عليك اخى ديميسكو كلام زى الفل بس لو كله اشتغل موظف تبقى مشكلة وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (29 مايو 2007)

ديمسكو قال:


> * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​مشكور أخى و زميلى المهندس الكويتى لتواضعك الشديد و نكمل موضوعنا و بعد ما عرفنا كيفية صيد الشغل و أسميها بالصيد لأنها فعلا تحتاج صياد بارع وسط الكم الهائل الموجود حاليا من شركات مقاولات و ليس لها فى التكييف ناقة و لا جمل و رغم هذا تدخل أمامك لتفسد الأسعار و ماكنت قد خططت له من شهور سابقة مع العميل لذا عليك كصاحب عمل و مدير أعمال نفسك كمان كما علمنى المرحوم أبى ( لا يحك جلدك مثل ظفرك فتولى أنت جميع أمرك ) فيجب عليك عدم الأعتماد من قريب أو بعيد على موظف لديك أثناء التعاقد و الأتفاق و الترسية و المفاوضة على الأسعار و خلافه و أن تكون ملم بكيفية كتابة العروض موضحا مالك و ما عليك و الأعمال التى لا يشملها العطاء و أن تعطى لنفسك فرصة كافية فى مدة التوريد و التركيب و تواجدك المستمر أمام العمال ضرورى جدا لإنجاز العمل سريعا و أن تعود نفسك على تصيد أخطاء الشغل و تصحيح الخطأ مهما كان صغير و تافه لأنه كم يقولون فى وشك فى الأخر *و الشغل الممتاز بيجيب شغل* *لوحده* و دى قاعدة كقواعد فيثاغورث
> و دراسة العملية قبل تقديم العرض دراسة شاملة مع الوضع فى الأعتبار ان المواصفات هى التى تحدد السعر و هى التى ترجح شركة عن شركة لذا مواصفاتك الفنية لابد و أن تكون دقيقة و مناسبة لطبيعة العمل و العلم التام بأسعار السوق لخاماتك و أن تتصل على الأقل بالمورديين و تعرف السعر بنفسك قبل ما ترسل أحد لشراء أى بضاعة و لا تعتمد على مندوبى المشتريات إلا فى حالة علمك بالسعر ( حتى الفواتير بتتضرب ) .
> كما أن سعر العملية لا يعرفه سواك أنت و المحاسب فقط بالشركة كلها.
> طيب عملنا الشركة و فتحنا الورشة و جبنا الشغل و أشترينا الخامات ناقص نشتغل و دى لوحدها شغلانة جامدة أقولك فى الرد الجاى أن شاء الله
> و ياريت أن كنت بعرف أشرح أو كنتم حاسين بأية أستفادة أدونى تشجيعة خلونى أكمل و أنا عندى شعور بأنى مبضيعش و قتكم ووقتى .:31:




لله يجزاك خير اخوي كمل  .... احنا معاك علي الخط


----------



## الصانع (29 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
مشكووور و جزاك الله خيراً ....ماقصرت أخوي ديمسكو أكمل ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## ديمسكو (30 مايو 2007)

*كن موظفا و لاتكن صاحب شركة*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أحبائى الكرام 
إحنا وقفنا فى الرد السابق عند لحظة بدء العمل و هذه كما سبق الذكر تعتبر من أهم و أخطر مراحل العمل و التى إن بدئتها صح و صلت لبر الامان و قبضت فلوسك و هيصت و لو سمح الله غير ذلك فلا تلومن إلا نفسك .
دلوقت أنت مهندس و صاحب الشركة و المايسترو لتوزيع الأدوار عندك معطيات و تريد نتائج و هذه المعطيات تتمثل فى ثلاث نقاط الخامات و العمال المنفذين و المشروع الذى أنت بصدده و المطلوب من سيادتك خطة عمل مرتبطة بميعاد محدده لنفسك قبل الميعاد المتفق عليه بأمر الإسناد بفترة غير قليلة و طبعا أنت عارف غرامات التأخير تقصم الوسط و تضيع لذة إنجاز العمل . و تعالى نفند تلك المعطيات واحد واحد 
أولا : الخامات متوفرة للتصنيع بلا توقف و مخزنة بطريقة سليمة فى مكان أمن قريب من مكان التصنيع و الداخل من تلك البضاعة مسجل بدفتر و الخارج كذلك و الخامة تكون من النوع الذى وافق عليه الإستشارى
و لا تستبدل نوع بأخر من نفسك لأية أسباب إلا بموافقة الإستشارى و الموافقة ليست كلامية كله على الورق 
و طبعا أن أقصد بالخامة من التشللرات إلى لون الدهان الخاص بمخارج الهواء كله حسب الأتفاق و ألتزم و ده لمصلحتك أنت و شركتك قبل ماتكون لمصلحة العميل بدل مايرفض حاجة و ترجع تغيرها بالإجبار و إلأ فلوسك راحت لا سمح الله لذا يجب على صاحب الشركة أن يملك ضمير يقظ و ألا يتلاعب فى الخامات بعد الأتفاق . 
و نقلة سريعة على ثانيا و هو العمال المنفذين تحت أمرة سيادتك و دول صنف تانى من البشر لهم طباع ليست لغيرهم و الله صدقنى تلاقى الراجل منهم شاب شعره و كبر سنه و عايزك تطبب عليه و تهشكوا و تبشتكوا و تروقوا و قول زى ماأنت عايز و الله لابد لك من خلفية لعلم النفس و بص ياسيدى نصائحى لمعاملة هذا النوع من البشر المسمى بالعمال إياك أن تظن و لو للحظة أن العمال بتاعتك بتحبك و راضية عنك و أن كنت فى عدل عمر رضى الله عنه إلا واحد أو إثنين من كبار السن عندك على أية حال يمنع منعا باتا المزاح مع العمال بصورة مباشرة أو مستديمة حتى لا تفقد هيبتك و دول صنف لما يصدق تفتح له باب للهزار بص ياسيدى لازم تكون بخيل و كريم فى آن واحد حازم و عطوف مجازى و مكافئ و لا تسمع للقيل و القال إلا ما يخص الشغل لازم تعرف مشاكلهم العائلية و تحاول تحل للأنت شايفه يجى منه و تحط فى دماغك أن مش كل اللى بيقوله العمال لما يغيبوا صحيح يقولك أنا مجتش أمبارح علشان أبن خالتى مات و أصلا ملوش خالة و كان عنده شغلة بيخطفها يعنى أقصد تكون مصحصح لتلك الأساليب المتعددددددددة 
و أمنع الشللية بين العمال و دى تيجى بتبديل أطقم المساعدين ما بين الأسطوات . أرفع من روحهم المعنوية بأن تمد يد المساعدة و لو لمدة دقيقة متعرفش دى كبيرة عند العمال جدا يقوللوا لبعضهم الباشمهندس بنفسه و قف لى على فتيل التناية و الله الراجل يتخدم بعنيين الواحد و ده معناه دفعة منه لأنجاز العمل . إستمع لوجهة نظر الأسطى و مشى اللى أنت شايفه صح و مش عيب الواحد يتعلم من أحد العمال شئ ما و طبعا مصلحة الشغل فوق مصلحة الجميع . و بند العمال ده يطول شرحه و خذ بالك كل ده و برضه لسه عندى كلام كتير بس مش عايز أطول عليكوا أكتر من كده فى البند ده ثالث معطى و هو المشروع نفسه و ده عايز طولة بال منكم لأن عندى كلام كتير و الله من القلب نصيحة لكل واحد يفكر يفتح شركة تصنيع و تركيب أنظمة التكييف المركزى لأن و للله الحمد قمت بتنفيذ مئات المشاريع الكبيرة خلال الخمس و عشرون السنة الماضية أى أخدت تأبيدة فى المركزى المهم أن شاء الله لنا لقاء نتكلم فيه عن بدء تنفيذ المشروع و سوف نتكلم بإستفاضة عن التصنيع و التركيب مرحلة مرحلة كما تنفذ على الواقع بس ياريت يكون صدركم رحب للقراءة و يكون أسلوبى مش دمه تقيل و يكون فعلا فى حاجة جديدة بتعرفها منى أخد عليه الثواب إن شاء الله .


----------



## الصانع (30 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

ألف شكر و تحية ... على هذا المجهود الرائع و جزاك الله ألف خير على هذه النصائح القيمة 

و نرجو من الأخوة المشرفين ألأفاضل أن يقوموا بتثبيت هذا الموضع لضمان الإستفادة لجميع أعضاء المنتدى الكرام 

و أكرر شكري لك يا أخي ديمسكو و لا اريد أقاطع كلامك الآن و لكن إن شاء الله سوف نطرح عليك بعض الأسئلة 
طامعين من حظرتكم الإجابه عليها بعد أن تكمل الذي تريد أن تقوله لكي لا نقاطعك ... و جزاك الله كل خير 

المهندس الصانع 
مهندس تكييف


----------



## الصانع (30 مايو 2007)

*تهيئة الأجهزة و المعدات المناسبة للمشروع !!*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليكم و**رحمة الله و بركاته*​ 
​
*أحب أن أبدأ أنا بموضوع (( بداية العمل في المشروع )) حيث أعتقد أن أول خطوة هو إعداد دراسة تفصيلية للأجهزة و المعدات التي سوف تستخدم في المشروع و كيفية إختيارها وهل هي مطابقة لشروط و المواصفات المذكورة في الكراسة ...*

*كيفية اختيار**الأجهزة والمعدات التي ستدخل من ضمن تركيب أنظمة**التكييف** ....*
*الأخوة و الأخوات المهندسين الأعزاء في منتدى**التبريد و التكييف ... وددت أن أطرح هذا الموضوع المهم و الذي يتناول موضوع كيفية**اختيار الأجهزة و المعدات التي تدخل في تركيب منظومات التكييف** ( HVAC ) **و أعمال الصحي**أو**السباكة** ( Plumping ) **و كذلك أنظمة مكافحة الحريق** ( Fire Fighting ) ... **حيث تعد هذه المنظومات هي من ضمن الأعمال الميكانيكية التي تدخل ضمن إنشاء المباني التجارية و السكنية و المستشفيات و** ....**الخ**.*
*حيث عند بداية اي مشروع و بالذات**المشاريع الكبيرة مثل بناء**الأبراج التجارية أو السكنية يقوم الأستشاري (( الإستشاري هو المهندس الذي في أغلب الأحيان يمثل**الجهة المالكة للمشروع أو لا يمثلها ، و لكن المهم في الموضوع انه يقوم بمراقبة و**متابعة والتأكد من عمل المقاول بصورة صحيحة و عدم تلاعبه بالمواد و إلتزامه**بالأنظمة و القوانين الدولية التي تحدد الشروط و المواصفات و المعايير الأساسية لتي**يجب إتباعها لأغراض السلامة و المتانة في إنجاز العمل،و ضمان إتباعه لمواصفات**الأجهزة و المعدات التي قد حددها هو للمقاول في كراس الشروط و المواصفات** )) ... **وذلك بتحديد المواصفات و**الشروط التي يجب ان تتوفر في الأجهزة و المعدات الميكانيكية التي سوف تدخل ضمن**تركيب البناية لضمان متانتها وكفاءتها ولغاية توفير وسائل الراحة للمستخدمين و**بأفضل جودة في كراسة و ضعت لهذا الغرض، ومن المعتاد ان يكون الجزء**الخاص بالأعمال الميكانيكية**يحمل الرقم 15000 بكراسة المواصفات و الشروط الخاصة بالإستشاري ... و بذلك فإن**المقاول بهذه الحالة سوف يكون ملزم بأن يوفر الأجهزة و المعدات المطابقة لشروط**الإستشاري ومواصفاته وبذلك يقوم المقاول على التوالي بإختيار الأجهزة و المعدات**التي تطابق كراسة الشروط و المواصفات وتقديمها للإستشاري لغرض الحصول منه على**الموافقة على إستخدامها في المشروع لمطابقتها لشروطه (الشروط و المواصفات الواردة**في كراسة الإستشاري**)** .. *
*ولنأخذ على سبيل**المثال مشروع لبناء برج تجاري ... حيث عندما ترسو المناقصة على المقاول الذي سوف**يقوم بالأعمال الميكانيكية السابقة، يقوم المهندس المختص و المسؤول عن إختيار**الأجهزة و المعدات بعمل جدول هو اشبه بتقرير يوضح به جميع المواد التي سوف يستخدمها**، لكي يعرف حالتها بالضبط من حيت انه قد قدمها للإعتماد لدى الإستشاري و هل تمت**الموافقة عليها أم لا ، و كذلك تاريخ التقديم و عدد مرات التي قدم بها المادة**الواحدة إلى أن تمت الموافقة عليها و اعتمادها لدى المهندس الاستشاري** ...*
*بعد ذلك يبدأ المهندس المختص بقراءة الكراسة بصورة دقيقة و**يبدأ بتسجيل الملاحظات المهمة (( أي المتعلقة بالشروط والمواصفات المحددة )) ومعرفة**المطلوب منه بالتحديد يبدأ بالبحث عن هذه الأجهزة في الأسواق المحلية من خلال**إرساله فاكس إلى الشركات و الوكلاء المعتمدين الذين يوفروا مثل هذه المواد في**البلاد، ويذكر فيه النقاط أو الشروط الأساسية التي يرغب بتوفرها في المادة المطلوبة**ويطلب منهم كذلك إعطائه للأسعار وكم من الوقت المطلوب لغرض إيصالها لموقع العمل** (( **للمشروع** ))...*
*إن هذه النقاط الأساسية التي يطلبها المقاول من**المجهزين مهمة للغاية لغرض إختيار المادة المناسبة للمشروع (( أي مطابقتها لشروط**الإستشاري )) و المناسبة له أيضاً ... و قد يتساءل البعض عن معنى (( أن تكون مناسبة**للمقاول )) و أجيب عن ذلك بالتالي ... حيث إن المقاول عند إختياره للمواد يراعي كون**المادة مطابقة لشروط الإستشاري و كذلك ان يكون سعرها مناسب له لكي يحقق الربح**المضمون و ليس الخسارة (( على شرط انها تكونمطابق للشروط و المواصفات الأساسية )) ،كذلك نقطة**مهمة جداً أيضا ألا و هي موعد التسليم (( الوقت المستغرق لغرض ايصال المواد لموقع**المشروع أو لمخازن المقاول )) حيث إن بعض المواد قد تستورد من خارج البلاد او تصنع**خصيصاً عند الطلب فقط و بذلك قد يستغرق ايصالها للمشروع شهوراً عديدة ... و لذلك فإن**المقاول قد يجبر في بعض الأحيان بإختيار المواد و الأجهزة و التي تكون اسعارها اغلى**من البقية بسسب كونها متوفرة في مخازن الشركة او الوكيل المعتمد و هو بأمس الحاجة**لها بوقت قريب قد لا يسمح له بانتظارها لشهور ... وكذلك من المهم ملاحظة أن بعض**الوكلاء الرئيسيون يعطون فترة ضمان للأجهزة و المعدات التي يجهزونها للمقاولين و**هذه نقطة مهمة (( قدد تتراوح فترة الضمان بين سنة إلى خمسة سنوات** )) *
*و على هذا الأساس يختار المقاول الأجهزة المطلوبة**و يبدأ بتقديمها و عرضها على**الإستشاري مع الكاتولوكات الخاصة بها ليقوم الإستشاري من التأكد بأنها مطابقة للمواصفات المذكورة**في كراسة المواصفات و الشروط و**دراستها وبعد ذلك يحدد اما يعتمدها و يقوم المقاول بتنفيذها او**يرفضها الإستشاري لعدم**مطابقتها للشروط وفي هذه الحالة يعود المقاول من جديد لتقديم**أجهزة أخرى بدلاً منها مطابقة**للشروط و المواصفات** ....*

*و في الختام ارجوا من الله سبحانه وتعالى إني قد**وفقت في طرح هذا الموضوع للمهندسين و الأعضاء الكرام ، بتوضيح كيفية اختيار الأجهزة**والمعدات التي ستدخل من ضمن تركيب أنظمة التكييف**من قبل المقاولين ... و أرجوا من الأخوة**المهندسين و الأعضاء الكرام ان يشاركوا بآرائهم و تعليقاتهم على الموضوع لتعم**الفائدة و المصلحة للجميع*




*و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

:6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: :6: 


*المهندس الصانع*​
*مهندس**تكييف*


----------



## روث (31 مايو 2007)

اخي Ductlator مشكور على المعلومات القيمة 
بس 7 آلالاف دولار انا حاسة مبلغ قليل يعني انا بقول انة عشان الواحد ينشأ ورشة متكاملة لحد ما على القليلة 20 ألف دينار كويتي دة برأي ومن خلال تجربتي لان انا عاصرت وقت انشاء الشركة و الورشة تقريبا تتكلف المبلغ دة و على فكرة الورشة مش كبيرة اوي يعني وسط 150 متر ... تحياتي


----------



## روث (31 مايو 2007)

أخي ديمسكو الكريم ألف شكر تسلم إيدك على كل المعلومات دي انا اول وحدة في انتظارك لتكمل المعلومات الجميلة دي الله معك ....


----------



## روث (31 مايو 2007)

أخي الصانع تسلم على مرورك و اشكرك على مداخلتك الرائعة


----------



## روث (31 مايو 2007)

طيب قبل ما تتناقشوا في النقطة التالية من الموضوع انا عندي استفسار بسيط وممكن يكون غبي معلش تحملوني انا مو مهندسة تكييف .... أولا بعد توافر المكان و رأس المال لشراء الاجهزة من وين نشتري الاجهزة انا عرفت ناس جابوهم من المنطقة الحرا بالامارات طب هل في مكان تاني لشراء مثل هذة الاجهزة و بعدين كم سعرهم دة مهم برضوا .... بس بليز رودوا عليا قبل التكملة ....... و تسلموا جميعاً ماقصرتوا


----------



## ديمسكو (1 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أختى العزيزة روث هناك عدة طرق لشراء تلك المعدات و هذا طبعا يتوقف على رأس المال و المكان الذى سوف تشترى منه أى بمعنى لو فلوسك قليلة ممكن نشترى معدات مستعملة و المكان طبعا الأسعار تختلف من بلد لأخرى بمعنى عندما أردت شراء معداتى سافرت إلى التشيك و هناك طبعا بتراب الفلوس و لكن ده يتوقف على أمكانياتك المادية طبعا و خبرتك فى السوق و أنت عارفة زى ما يقال عندنا فى مصر( القرش صياد ) و الأسعار لو عايزة تعرفيها معنديش مانع أقولك السعر فى مصر للجديد و المستعمل حسب الجدول التالى 
 الماكينة السعر بالدولار للمستعمل السعر بالدولار للجديد
تناية 2 مم غربى 3000 7000
تناية 2 م محلى الصنع 2000 5000
مقص طبلية غربى 1000 3000 
دسارة لعمل الدوسرو السحابات 5000 12000 
مثقاب شجرة محلى 300 700
درفيل 1 م 1000 3000 
هيلتى 22 مم 1000 2200 
و طبعا هناك عدة صغيرة و حاجات ناسيها بتاعة 1000 دولار ده طبعا غير السقالات و خلافه 
أما بخصوص تكملة حديثى عن بناء شركة تبريد و تكييف سوف أواليكم به فى غضون ساعات إن شاء الله


----------



## ديمسكو (2 يونيو 2007)

*تكملة كن موظفا و لا تكن صاحب شركة*

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سوف نبدأ اليوم فى تنفيذ مشروع التكييف المركزى و التهوية الصناعية لمبنى وزارة ما مكون من 12 دور و طبعا الرسومات جاهزة , دوريين جراج تحت الأرض ولوحة الأرضى و لوحة الأول حتى الثامن و العاشر و الحادى عشر و لوحة التاسع ( مكتب الوزير ) و لوحة الثانى عشر ( كافتريا ) و لوحة السطح .
و سيادتك كصاحب الشركة و المهندس المسؤول عن التنفيذ يتطلب منك أن تقسم مجهودك إلى شقين رئيسين
أولا التنفيذ مع العمال و ثانيا الأعمال الأدارية من تعاملات مع العميل و الإستشاريين و الرسومات الهندسية المعتمدة و إن كان هناك تعديل قبل التنفيذ لابد من توضيحه على الرسم و كذا من مستندات لدعم موقفك دائما و لإثبات حقك مثل محاضر إستلام الموقع خالى من الموانع و كذا محاضر التشويين لخاماتك بالموقع و خلافه من مستندات لضمان حقك لدى العميل .
أولا : التنفيذ مع العمال و طبعا مشروع مثل الذى ذكرته سوف تتعامل مع أطقم مكونة على أقل تقدير مما يلى :
1 - أعمال الصاج 
من مجارى الهواء والعزل الداخلى لمجارى الهواء ( عزل صوتى ) و الدمبرز للتحكم فى كميات الهواء و الدمبرز الخاص بالحريق و هذا الطقم مكون من أسطى واحد و ستة مساعدين و الورشة الخاصة بك و المنشأة بالموقع و فى مكان أمن .
2 - أعمال العزل :
العزل الخارجى بالصوف الزجاجى المغطى بالألومنيوم و هذا الطقم مكون من 2 أسطى و أربع مساعديين 
3 – أعمال مد شبكة خطوط المواسير
 المثلجة و الراجع و توصيل الطلمبات و خلافه و هذا طقم مكون من عدد 2 أسطى و ستة مساعديين و هذا طبعا فى حالة إستخدام نظام التشللر ( غير موجودة فى حالة إستخدام وحدات باكدج و يستبدل بها طقم سباكيين لتوصيل خطوط الدرين ) .
4 – رفع المعدات و توصيلها إلى مكانها بالموقع ( غالبا ماتعطى مقاولة لأفراد متخصصين للتعتيق )
5 – الكونترول و الكهرباء و هذا طقم هام للغاية لذا يستوجب على سيادتك أن تختاره بعناية فائقة و يكون ذو خبرة فى مجال المركزى و على دراية كاملة بالأنظمة المختلفة للنشللرات و خلافه و هو مكون من عدد 5 أفراد على الأقل من كهربائى و ميكانيكى تبريد .
6 – طبعا أعمال الجريللات و الدفيوزر كلها تعطى لورش الألومنيوم بالخارج كمقاولة .
7 – و يلزمك زميل مهندس للأشراف المستمر بالموقع على جميع الأطقم بخلاف زياراتك اليومية 
و المطلوب منك أن تجتمع مع كل طقم على حدة عدة مرات أسبوعيا للمتابعة و شرح و إزالة أية معوقات أو 
تصحيح لمفهوم ما لدى الأسطى بخصوص اللوح الهندسية أو على الطبيعة بالموقع .
يبدأ العمل بنقل خاماتك إلى الموقع من مواسير و لوازمها و صاج و لوازمه و مرحلة نقل وحدات التبريد من وحدات المناولة للهواء و الفانات ولوازمهم تأتى فى مرحلة تالية ثم تأتى المرحلة الأخيرة لنقل التشللرات و أبراج التبريد إذا كان تبريد التشللر بالماء فى المرحلة الأخيرة و التوقيت بين المراحل يعتم أساسا على مدى أنجازك للعمل و صرف مستخلصاتك فى ميعادها 
يبدأ العمل فى المرحلة الأولى مع أطقم السمكرة و الحدادة السابقة الذكر بمد الخطوط الرئيسية أولا و التى لا تحتاج عادة إلى مجهود كبير و التى تظهر الشغل سريعا مع مراعاة توفير كافة السبل المادية و المعنوية 
للعمال حتى يمكنك أنجاز العمل و بطريقة مرضية للجميع
و طبعا مراجعة جميع الأعمال المدنية من قواعد خرسانية للتشللرات و الأبراج و الطلمبات و وحدات المناولة و المراوح المركزية الكبيرة الخاصة بتهوية الجراج
و طبعا لو تسطيع عدم النوم من كثرة التفكير فى الأمور من أين و إلى أين و لماذا و لهذا افتح شركة
 و أعتقد كفاية كده عليا شرح اللى نفسه فى سؤال أنا و كل خبرتى تحت أمره 
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## روث (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي الصانع ماقصرت


----------



## روث (2 يونيو 2007)

ليش كتابة المشاركات ما تبين بالموضوع شو صاير


----------



## روث (2 يونيو 2007)

أخي ديمسكو والله انا ايديا عجزت عن الشكر تسلم على المعلومات القيمة ماقصرت لكن انا عندي سؤال اسعار المكن المستعمل اقل بكتير من المكن الجديد يعني فية فرق بالسعر كبير و اذا صاحب الشركة عايز يشتري مستعمل ممكن يشترية من الخارج عادي و لا كيف وتسلم مرة تانية


----------



## روث (2 يونيو 2007)

انا داخل بدماغي اعمل ورشة بس اللي خايفة منة اني مش مهندسة يعني ماعندي خبرة اللي تمكني من متابعة الشغل دة اولاً وبعدين نفرض الله كرمني و فتحتها ازاي ممكن اشغلها بدون شركة تكييف انا بقول ممكن اروح للوكالات زى كولكس و كاريير ريم يعني كل الوكالات و اطلب منهم حصة اذا في فائض عندهم و بس هل دة كافي لتشغيل الورشة مش عارفة ممكن تساعدوني بخبرتكم


----------



## الصانع (2 يونيو 2007)

*ماقصرت !!*

:77: :77: :77:​ 
:12:​ 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​ 
جزاك الله خيراً و ما قصرت ومشــــــــــــــــــــكور 

يـــــا أخـــي ديمسكو​ 
بالنسبة لي قبل كل شيء أود أن أخذ رأيك بالكلام اللي انا كاتبة​ 
بخصوص كيفة اختيار الأجهزة و المعدات التي سوف تستخدم ضمن انظمة التبريد و التكييف​ 
كونك صاحب شركة و لديك معرفة حول كيفية التعامل مع الأستشاريين​ 
و المجهزين للمواد من الشركات والمصنعين​ 
(( بالذات الأستشاريين حيث إني الآن لدي مشروع و الأستشاري المسؤل اتعبني جداً 
حيث إنه قد طلب مني إعداد compliance statement لكل المواد حتى للــ Duct Insulations 
مع العلم إنها معروفة ونستخدمها في جميع مشاريعنا و نحصل على الموافقة عليها دوماً دون اي مشاكل )) !!​ 


:81: :55: :81:​ 
المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف​


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## ديمسكو (3 يونيو 2007)

*ردود سريعة*

أختى العزيزة روث 
عايزة تعملى ورشة لازم يكون لها كيان فى قد أصبحت منشأة و لابد من تسجيلها فبالتالى 
يمكنك عمل عقد توصية بسيط فتح شركة و لتكن روثكول 
ثانيا بالنسبة أنك تروحى لشركة منتجة لأاعمال التكييف المركزى و تأخدى منها شغل ده إستحالة
و لكن ممكن تشترى مكبس و تنتجى جزء من أجزاء منتج الشركة الكبيرة
أما بخصوص المكن المستعمل هناك تجار مخصوصة للمستعمل أسألى عندك و لو جادة فى الشراء ممكن أساعدك فى شرائه
شرائها و أخد نسبة 20 % فوق ثمنها كربح لشركتى 
أخى العزيز الصانع
دى كلها أمور روتينية لأن كل الشيتات اللى طالبها الأستشارى دى مطبوعة و توزع فى العمليات على الأستشاريين
و المقاول اللى تطلع قرعته مع إستشارى لم يصل عليها من قيل يصمم أن المقاول يجيبها أنصحك تشوف
صديق فى شركة كبيرة يعطيها لك


----------



## الصانع (3 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي العزيز ديمسكو بالصراحة لم أفهم ماذا قصدت بقولك (( دي مطبوعة و توزع في العمليات على الأستشاريين
و المقاول الذي ...... وانصحك ان تشوف صديق في شركة كبيرة يعطيها لك ))

بالنسبة للإستشاري الذي تكلمت انا عنه فهو يطلب مني ان أقوم بإجراء مقارنة بين الموصفات التي قد وضعها هو 
في كراسة الشروط و المواصفات الخاصة به و بين المواصفات الخاصة بالمادة التي تم تقديمها للإعتماد ... و بالطبع ليس باليد حيلة 
غير الإستجابة لمطاليبه


----------



## روث (4 يونيو 2007)

أخي الصانع مشكور 
أخي ديمسكو مشكور
أخي طيب اذكر لي المكن اللي تحتاجة الورشة لكن بالتفصيل و قولي على سعرهم طبعاً بعد ماتضيف ال20 % و انا هسأل عندي على اسعارهم و اذا سعرك انت ارخص نتوكل على الله ... 
وعلى فكرة حبيت اقول انة موضوع انة انا اخد شغل من الوكالة لا بيحصل بس في حال الفائض فقط


----------



## الصانع (5 يونيو 2007)

طيب انا أكرر طلبي ((هل من الممكن ان نتكلم عن أقسام الشركة ؟؟ ))

و ما هو المطلوب من عدد سنوات الخبرة على الأقل لرئيس القسم لضمان قيادته للقسم بصورة صحيحة 
و ضمان توفير الأرباح إن شاء الله للشركة ... وماهو عدد الموضفين كبداية في كل قسم إلى أن توسع الشركة أعمالها ؟؟

المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف


----------



## روث (6 يونيو 2007)

اخي الصانع مشكور على مرورك و مشاركتك 
والله سؤالك مهم جدا 
انا ممكن افيد في عدد موظفين الادارة لكن اقسام الصيانة أو العمل في الورشة ننتظر اصحاب الخبرة من الرد
عدد الموظفين في الادارة 
1- على المتوسط 2 مندوب تكييف 
2- رسام 
3- مسؤل مبيعات 
4- مسؤل صيانة و تركيب ( طبعاً دة غير فريق الصيانة اذا شركة جديدة في رأيي انها بحاجة الي 3 فرق كل فريق يتكون من فور مان و مساعد ) للتركيب و الصيانة 
و اصحاب الخبرة يفيدونا .......................


----------



## ductlator (6 يونيو 2007)

أخوتى الكرام القسام التى من المفروض ان تحويها الشركة هى :
1 قسم صيانة التكييف المركزى 
2 قسم التكييفات الصغيرة (سبليت - شباك - مبردات مياه شرب الخ)
3 - قسم الإختبارات والإتزان للهواء
4 - الورشة
5 - التسويق والمبيعات 
6 - الحركة والنقل (سيارات - تحميل - اوناش - إلى اخره للشركات الكبيرة )
7 - قسم التطوير والمتابعة


----------



## ductlator (6 يونيو 2007)

خبرة رئيس القسم لا تقل عن عشرة سنين والفنى عن خمسة سنين لضمان جودة العمل وسرعة انجازه


----------



## الصانع (6 يونيو 2007)

زين منو الي راح يتابع السبمتلز او الحصول على الموافقة لإعتماد المواد من الإستشاري ؟؟؟


----------



## روث (8 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخي ductlator على مرورك 
معلوماتك صحيحة لكن اخي الكريم اذكر لي كل قسم بالتفصيل: 
وبعدين لازم 10 سنين خبرة ممكن خمسة او اربعة و انا برأيي ان شطارة رئيس القسم عامل مهم مش بس الخبرة يعني على سبيل المثال أنا ما عندي الخبرة الكافية لادارة المشروع لكن بشطارتي بدخل للشركة في السنة حوالي 100 عقد 
و ياريت اخي ديمسكو يرجع و يشاركنا 
تحياتي


----------



## ductlator (8 يونيو 2007)

المطلوب هنا خبرة عشرة سنين وذلك للادارة اى خبرة ادارة بجانب الخبرة الفنية وبالنسبة للأقسام فقسم التكييف المركزى مسئول عن التركيبات والصيانة للأجهزة المركزية فقط وعمل اوامر الشغل وارسالها للورشة 1 مهندس .
وقسم الأجهزة الصغيرة مسئول عن تركيبات وصيانة الاجهزة الصغيرة 1 مهندس وقسم الورشة مسئول عن استلام اوامر الشغل وتنفيذها وصناعة مجارى الهواء رئيس قسم فنى + 2 فنى + 4 مساعد وقسم التسويق والمبيعات كالذى انت فيه وقسم الحركة مسئول عن نقل ورفع المعدات وقسم التصميم والتطوير والمتابعة مسئول عن اعمال التصاميم واعداد الرسومات الهندسية ومتابعة تنفيذ المشاريع وعمل التعديلات الازمة 2 مهندس + رسام


----------



## ductlator (8 يونيو 2007)

مندوب التسويق والمبيعات يحتاج فقط الى لباقة وحسن مظهر وشطارة انما الادارة شئ اخر


----------



## روث (11 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي ductlator على مشاركتك 
انا اوافقك على كلامك هذا لكن سؤالي هل ممكن الانسان وهو ماعندة خبرة كبيرة او مش متخصص زيي مثلا انة يفتح ورشة و بعدين هيتعلم مع الوقت تعرف لية لان شغل التكييف سهل مع وقت قصر و شطارة و دراية للامور بيصبح مثل واحد عند خبرة 15 سنة و دي عن تجربة


----------



## ديمسكو (13 يونيو 2007)

روث للمرة الأخيرة أنصحك بعدم فتح ورشة و لكن ممكن تفتحى شركة بمكتب و تعطى الشغل لورش بالخارج و ذلك لأن
الورشة تعتبر شغل رجالى 100% و عايزة أنا أسف فى التعبير قلة أدب مع العمال و الذى لن يتوفر فيك


----------



## روث (17 يونيو 2007)

أخي ديمسكو اشكرك على مرورك و على نصيحتك و انا و الله اللي مخوفني من الورشة فعلا السبب اللي قلت علية اني مش هعرف اتعامل مع العمال هية دى المشكلة الا لو خليت شخص هو يتابع الورشة مش عارفة على العموم هو مشروع تحت التفكير لا التنفيذ مشكور اخي مرة تانية


----------



## الصانع (17 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الأخوة الأعزاء ...
من الأشياء المهمة الأخرى الواجب التفكير بها هي مقدار المرتب المخصص لكل موظف

حيث من خلال تصفحي في منتدى الهندسة المدنية وجدت موضوع يتحدث عن مقدار الراتب المخصص للمهندسين العرب 
في مختلف الدول العربية ... دول الخليج و مصر و العراق ... المهم في الموضوع تطرق أحد الأخوة إلى نوع المرتب
حيث قد يتم إعطاء مرتب شهري ثابت للموظفين أو المهندسين بالذات ... أو أن يتفق صاحب الشركة مع المهندسين 
على إعطائهم نسب معينة من كلفة المشروع ..... 

اتمنى ان نخوض في ضمن هذا السياق للخلوص إلى نتيجة مفيدة و مرضية للطرفين ... صاحب الشركة و المهندس !!!

أخوكم الصانع 
مهندس تكييف


----------



## الصانع (17 يونيو 2007)

*المرتب المناسب للمهندس في كل بلد عربي*

ربما يود أحدكم الإطلاع على الموضوع بصورة ادق​ 
هذا هو الرابط​ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=55847​ 
أخوكم المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف​


----------



## ديمسكو (19 يونيو 2007)

أخى الصانع أنت ممكن تتفق مع المهندس اللى شغال عندك على مهية و مكافأة و لكن حذارى أن تخوض فى نسب ربح لأ
لأنه سوف يأتى يوم و يراجع هذا المهندس حساباتك و أنت اللى مشغله المهندس الكفأ هنا فى القاهرة و الخبرة لا تقل عن 10 سنوات مرتبه 
مرتبه 2000 جنيه و مكافأ تصل إلى 500 شهريا أن كان شغال كويس


----------



## روث (20 يونيو 2007)

اخي الصانع هلا بيك 
اخي ديمسكو هلا والله 
الرد على سؤال الراتب انا فتحت الرابط اللي حضرتك وضعتة و فعلا هنا بالكويت راتب المهندس الذي يمتلك خبرة متوسطة يكون 300- 350 دينار كويتي


----------



## الصانع (20 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

بالنسبة لي شخصياً حالياً كوني موظف في شركة ... افضل أن استلم راتب ثابت شهرياً 

و أفضل انه يتم صرف مبالغ مقابل الدوام الإضافي (( أو ألأوفر تايم )) كحوافز شهرية للموظفين لكي يتم إنجاز الأعمال 
و عدم تراكمها خاصةً و إن الزمن محسوب على شركات المقاولات ... حيث توجد بعض الشركات لا تقوم بصرف الأوفر تايم للموظفين 
مما يؤدي إلى ضجر الموظفين و خروجهم من لشركة بعد إنتهاء وقت الدوام الرسمي حتى لو كان لديهم أعمال متراكمة ؟؟!!

أخوكم المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف


----------



## الصانع (20 يونيو 2007)

انا معك أخي ديمسكو

حيث انه من غير المحبذ ان يكون الإتفاق على اساس نسب من الأرباح 
لأنه قد يسبب مشاكل بين الطرفين و يولد الشك في النفوس في بعض الأحيان و بذلك تحدث المشاكل...
ولكني كنت اود ان اخذ رأيكم في ذلك لمعرفة ماهو سائد على أرض الواقع


أخوكم المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف


----------



## الصانع (20 يونيو 2007)

الأخت العزيزة روث
انصحك بمتابعة و تصفح منتدى الإدارة الهندسية و إدارة المشاريع
حيث توجد به مواضيع كثيرة ومنوعة بمجال الإدارة و المشاريع و اسباب النجاح و الفشل

المهندس الصانع 
مهندس تكييف


----------



## روث (22 يونيو 2007)

أخي الصانع مشكور على مداخلاتك القيمة و انا هتبع نصيحتك و اروح منتدى الادارة الهندسية و ادارة المشاريع مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## الصانع (22 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أختي العزيزة روث 

العفو هذا واجبنا ... و اتمنى ان تستفيدي بأكبر قدر ممكن ...

و اود أن أطرح موضوع ربما له علاقة أو لا بموضوعنا و هو ....

بالنسبة للمهندسين العاملين في مجال المقاولات أو في الشركات الخاصة بصورة عامة 
ما هو مدى الفائدة إذا كان المهندس يحمل شهادة عليا في إختصاصه الذي يعمل به ؟؟؟
يعني ... هناك من يقول بأن الشهادة العليا غير مفيدة للذين لا يعملون في الجامعات !!!

اتمنى ان نناقش هذه المسألة ؟؟؟

يعني بصورة أدق عندما يكون من ضمن كادر الشركة بعض من أصحاب الشهادات العليا مثل الماجستير 
ما الفائدة التي سوف تتمتع بها الشركة ... وما هي الفائدة الشخصية للمهندس ؟؟
يعني هل سيكون مرتبة و مكانته الإجتماعية أفضل ؟؟؟

المهندس الصانع 
مهندس تكييف


----------



## الصانع (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

كيف حالكم ،،، اتمنى ان تكونوا بخير يا أخوتي الأعزاء منذ فترة و لم نسمع أخباركم أو مداخلاتكم في الموضوع ... اتمنى أن يكون المانع خيراً إن شاء الله ،،،

بالنسبة لسؤالي الأخير حول أهمية الشهادات العليا و أهميتها و هل هي محبذة ؟؟

ما هو رأيكم حول إكمال دراسة الماجستير بتخصص الإدارة الهندسية ؟؟؟!!!

اتمنى ان اسمع ردودكم حول الموضوع

المهندس الصانع
مهندس تكييف


----------



## ديمسكو (21 أغسطس 2007)

*العلم نور*

أخى الصانع السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

و الله إن كان عملك هو ملك لك و لله الملك جميعا أحبذ أن تتفرغ له و الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن
عمله . أما أن كانت لك وظيفة فى أحد الشركات فى هذا الوقت أحبذ تكملة الماجيستر لوجود وقت 
كاف للمذاكرة و الأبحاث الخاصة بك . و الله يوفقك حيث أخترت 
بس تعالوا جميعا نفتح حوار عن أسباب و عوامل أنحدار مستوى التصنيع فى عالمنا العربى رغم 
توفر الخبرات و الأموال اللازمة ليكون أنتاجنا العربى مطلوب بالأسواق المحلية قبل العالمية 
أحب أن أسمع بعض الردود من أخواتى بمنتدى التبريد و التكييف كأحد أمثلة التصنيع


----------



## الصانع (22 أغسطس 2007)

ديمسكو قال:


> أخى الصانع السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> 
> و الله إن كان عملك هو ملك لك و لله الملك جميعا أحبذ أن تتفرغ له و الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن
> عمله . أما أن كانت لك وظيفة فى أحد الشركات فى هذا الوقت أحبذ تكملة الماجيستر لوجود وقت
> كاف للمذاكرة و الأبحاث الخاصة بك . و الله يوفقك حيث أخترت


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته 

حياك الله أخي ديمسكو و أهلا وسهلاً بك مرة أخرى بعد طول غياب ،،،
شكراً لتشجيعك و نصيحتك ،،،
جزاك الله خيراً ،،،


----------



## الصانع (22 أغسطس 2007)

ديمسكو قال:


> بس تعالوا جميعا نفتح حوار عن أسباب و عوامل أنحدار مستوى التصنيع فى عالمنا العربى رغم
> توفر الخبرات و الأموال اللازمة ليكون أنتاجنا العربى مطلوب بالأسواق المحلية قبل العالمية


 
اليوم سمعت بعض المهندسين في الشركة يتكلمون عن هذا الموضوع
وقد كانت من ضمن الأسباب التي ذكروها الضرائب التي تكسر ظهر اصحاب المصانع و المستهلكين لذلك يلجأ اصحاب المصانع وللأسف إلى التقليل من التكلفة لضمان الربح الأكبر من خلال تقليل المادة الفعالى في التركيبات أو عدم الإلتزام بالمقاييس النوعية الدقيقة ،،،

هذا والله أعلم ،،،


----------



## الطموني (22 أغسطس 2007)

بالنسبة لي انا فاقول بانني بعد العمل لفترة قصير جدا في احدى الشركات في دولة الامارات فان من متطلبات الشركة الناجحة هو ان يكون فريق عملها متكون من نسيج واحد ................ كيف يعني:81: ؟
يعني اذا كانت الشركة في احدى الدول التي يكثر فيها الاغتراب فان من متطلبات الشركة ان يكون فريق عملها (ليس الكل بل الاغلب) من بلد واحد وهذا يرجع لمجلس الاداره :8: 
لاني جربة العمل في شركة من عدت بلدان امهندسين الي فيها وكانت تجربة تعيسة ما انتظلرت على نفسيشهرين حتى استقلت منها لانها كلها تحزبات و فرق وعنصرية ومحسوبيات ( مهما اجتمع البشر فهم دائما متفرقون) طبعا الا في الدين فهو نسيج رائع للغاية ليس فيه شائبة و لكن اين نحن واين الدين اذا بتقول لاحد الشباب تعال نصلي يصير الباقي الشباب في الشركه يضحكو عليك


اذا كان في اي تعقيب على كلامي من اصحاب الخبرة في هذا الموضوع فمن الضروري الرد


----------



## الصانع (8 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أخي العزيز ديمسكو لم نسمع رأيك في الموضع ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ductlator (12 سبتمبر 2007)

thx. allllllllll


----------



## الصانع (12 سبتمبر 2007)

ductlator قال:


> thx. allllllllll


 
حياك الله ،،،

ونتمنى أن تشاركنا في النقاش


----------



## مهندس عبد العليم (24 فبراير 2008)

[q ثم العمل منذ 1992 وحتى الأن كمهندس تصميم أنظمة التبريد والتكييف وكذلك صيانة لمعدات التبريد والتكييف الصناعى الضخمة جدا بإحدى شركات البترول بمص[/u]]


أخى / المهندس ductlator :77: 
فرأت مشاركتك وخاصة الفقرة الســـابقة ولى عندك طلب اذا تفضلت
اذا كنت تقصد بالصيانة لمعدات التبريد والتكييف الصناعى الضخمة جدا بإحدى شركات البترول بمص[/u[/COLOR شغل الOFFSHORE HVAC OR THE EXPLOSION PROOF SYSTEM
ياريت أخى العزيزتذكر لى أسماء الشركات العالمية التى تقوم بتصميم وتنفيذ وتركيب هذا النظام فى مصر والعالم العربى .
ومن ثم قد يحتاج الامر للمراسلة للاستفادة المتبادلة من خبراتك بهذا الشأن والعمل معنا بوكالة أحدى هذه الشركات بمصر .
فى انتظار ردك,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## الصانع (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتـه ،،،

أخوتي الأعزاء ،، دعونا نجدد نقاشنا في هذا الموضوع المفيد للجميع ،،
وكذلك لناقش واقع الحال في هذه الأيام وما هو تأثير الأزمة المالية الإقتصادية على الشركات وما هي سبل مواجهة هذه التحديات ،،، مع طرح بعض الحلول المناسبة ..


----------



## ahmed_re34 (16 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
انا كنت على وشك بدا شركه جديده
انا وصديق لى مهندس تبريد وتكييف وله خبره بالمجال بالسعوديه لمدة 15 سنه
لكنه لا بعيد كل البعد عن التعامل الشيك واشبه ما يكون بالفنى وبعيد كل البعد عن الارتقاء للزوق والتعامل الشيك
كنت فى البدايه فى شك من انى استطيع البدا فى انشاء الشركه
وكنت متحير جدا حيث اننى اقوم بدراسات الشركه والشريك 
وبالفعل كان كل كلامكم صحيح حيث اوقفت العمل
لان الشركاء هم الاساس فى الشركه او قمة الهرم لابد وان يكون له قواعد سليمه
اتضح لى انه لابد من اختيار الشريك اولا
واختياره بدقه
ثم البدا فى الشركه بعد ذلك حيث اننى مهندس ميكانيكا وخبرته لا ترقى لان اقوم بالعمل بمفردى
هذه مشاركه متواضعه من خبره عمليه ولمدة شهر لعمل الدراسات والتجهيز


----------



## سامحنى (17 أبريل 2009)

انا شايف ان العنصر البشرى هو المهم بعد ذلك العلاقات العامة لان معظم العمل بيتم بدفعات مقدمة تقدر توقف العمل على ارض ثابتة والفلوس بتييجى بتعدد المقاولات وبسرعة انهاء العمل على اكمل وجة


----------



## hamdy2025 (18 أبريل 2009)

انا رايي ان الشركه لو لسه في بدايتها عايزه استف كامل من مهندسين خبره معقوله بالمجال و رسام كويس و حد جيب شغل و حد يعرف يدي سعر كويس للمشروع بحيث انه ميخسرش و في نفس الوقت ياخد المشروع يعني يعرف ياخد المناقصات يلعبها صح بالاضافه لعمال و فنيين كفاءه


----------



## usamaawad40 (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير ياأخواني

بصراحه أنا اليوم قرأت جميع المشاركات من البدايه واشكر المجهود الرائع من كل الذين شاركو في هذا الموضوع
وخصوصا الأخت روث والأخ ديمسكو والصانع ودكتليتر وكل الشباب

أخوكم مهندس تكييف بالكويت \ شركه كوولكس \
أسامه عوض


----------



## رحال الإمارات (24 أبريل 2009)

تحياتي القلبية إلى كل الاخوة والاخوات الذين كتبوا وقدموا خبراتهم لإثراء هذا الموضوع الشيق بصراحة

أنا صاحب شركة جديدة بالامارات واستفدت من مدخلاتكم القيمة وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم

على العموم سأبدأ بكتابة موضوع خاص عن تجربتي في كيفية قيامي بفتح شركة في مجال التكييف 

ولكم مني خالص التحية والتقدير 

أخوكم

رحال الإمارات - من الإمارات


----------



## حسين عبدالرسول (14 نوفمبر 2009)

انا ارى لفتح الشركه اولا التوكل على الله 
عمل دراسه الجدول للمشروع 
اختيار المكان المناسب للشركه
الدعايه وتعتبر هى عامل مهم لمجال التكييف
تعيين مندوبين ذو خبره للتسويق
وتعيين فنين ذو خبره 
وجود أمكانيات الشغل 
1 - راس المال عامل اساسى 
2 - وجود عده على اعلى مستوى وتعتبر عصب الشغل
3 - وجود سياره لنقل الفنين الى اماكن العمل
4 - وجود سياره لنقل مندوبين التسويق لجلب الشغل

واتمنا من الله ان اكون ضفت شىء للموضوع


----------



## yaseenk (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الزملاء الكرام ارجو توضيح المعدات اللازمة لتصنيع الدكت بالصور ان وجدت و طريقة البدء بالعمل و لكم الشكر


----------



## yaseenk (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الزملاء لدي مخطط لمنزل مكون من ثمانية غرف و كل غرفة لها حمام مستقل و عايز اصمم لها تكييف دكت ما هي الخطوات العملية و بالتفصيل الملل ان امكن للوصول التصنيع الدكت و اختيار المكنات و طريقة تركيب الدكت و التوصيل و مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## الصانع (18 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،

يوجد موضوع مشابه ومشاركة فعالة للأخ " عمر الفاروق " 

 الموضوع بعنوان 

خطوات تأسيس مكتب هندسي أو شركة مقاولات 

رابط الموضوع : - 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122055.htmlhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54611.html


أرجوا الإستفادة ومشاركتم بالنقاش ... وفقكم الله ،،، 


المهندس الصانع 

مهندس تكييف ​*


----------



## الصانع (20 فبراير 2010)

رحال الإمارات قال:


> على العموم سأبدأ بكتابة موضوع خاص عن تجربتي في كيفية قيامي بفتح شركة في مجال التكييف



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

الأخ العزيز رحال الإمارات ..
كيف حالك وما هي أخبار شركتك التي قمت بفتحها وكيف تعاملت مع الأزمة الإقتصادية والفترة العصيبة التي مرت ... أتمنى أنك قد تمكنت من تجاوزها بأقل الخسائر ....
نحن بإنتظارك لأن تخبرنا عن تجربتك العملية ،،،

وفقك الله ،،

م. محمد الصانع


----------



## الصانع (20 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،

 من البنود المهمة هو نقاش اثاره بعض الأخوة الأعضاء بعنوان 

 أسباب خسارة شركات المقاولات



رابط الموضوع : - 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108625.html


أرجوا الإستفادة ومشاركتم بالنقاش ... وفقكم الله ،،، 



المهندس الصانع 

مهندس تكييف ​*​


----------



## الصانع (20 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،

 موضوع مميز للأخ الفاضل " حسام قسام " بعنوان

 تصور لهيكل تنظيمي لمؤسسة مقاولات


رابط الموضوع : - 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t155259.html



أرجوا الإستفادة ومشاركتم بالنقاش ... وفقكم الله ،،، 



المهندس الصانع 

مهندس تكييف ​​*


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور اخى الصانع *


----------



## Emad alshwiki (27 فبراير 2010)

اول شيئ واهم شيئ هو النيه الصافيه بربح الحلال والتوكل على الله لأن الهدف من اي مشروع هو الربح والتوفيق من عند الله


----------



## smasem66 (17 مايو 2010)

من اكثر العبارات التي تكررت " نجاح الشركة يعتمد بشكل اساسي وكبير على العلاقات "

هي هذا معناه ان الخبره والعلم والكفائه العمليه يكون تقديرها ومساهمتها في انجاح العمل اقل من مساهمه العلاقات
هل التخصص والتعليم والدراسات والخبرات تسهم بشكل اقل من يسهم به العلاقات 

اعتقد ان هذا اكلام يحتاج لتدقيق وتوضيح لانه يثبط من عزيمه الاخوة الذين لا حول لهم ولا قوه في الدنيا الا خبرتهم وعلمهم وكفائتهم وما قاموا به من دراسات وربما ابحاث وتجارب


----------



## issam.alhiti (18 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عفوا ولكن تقبلوا خبرتي البسيطة في مجال الادارة
انا اقول المهم اولا هو وجود ادارة ناجحة تعمل على تهيئة عمل لكادر متخصص جدا في مجال التبريد ، فالادارة الناجحة هي التي ستكون الارض الخصبة لتقبل الافكار وداينمو الحصول على العطائات وحلال لمشاكل العمل الدائمة الوقوع، اذا يجب توفر رأس المال الجيد مع الادارة الناجحة بوجود كادر فني مختص والتوكل على الله لنحصل على شركة تبريد متكاملة، ولاتنسوا يجب الاخذ بالحسبان موقع الشركة فمن غير المعقول ان تؤسس الشركة في منطقة 90% في المحلات المجاورة لها اسواق لبيع المفرد من المواد الغذائية والملابس.

عصام الهيتي


----------



## أبو خزامى (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخت روث مشكورة كتير على الموضوع المهم بس اتمنا من أصحاب العمل والذين يريدو أنشاء شركة تكييف يقدرو ذالك لان بتلاخي بعض الأشخاص بكون عامل دراسة جدوى للسوق جيدا وما بلاقي غير التكييف وبيصير بده يشتغل بتكييف وبده يعمل وبده يساوي والخ.... حسب ما قال لي شخص سعودي قال درت في كل المملكة ما لقيت غير شركات التكييف هيا الذي تأكل عسل وانا بدي صير منهم
بس ما عندي فلوس كافية


----------



## مجدى زكريا (21 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا حديث التخرج عايز اشتغل فى مجال التكييف المركزى لو حد عندة فرصة شغل انا موجود


----------



## emiratee (5 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكركم على طرحكم انا عندي شركة صيانة تكييف وتبريد في السعودية جدة بعد توفر العمالة الفنية وجدت انة يجب ان يكون لديك فريق تسويق ممتاز لجلب عقود جديدة وعلى علاقاتك الشخصية 

ونحن بحاجة لفنيين تكييف وتبريد لمن لدية الرغبة في العمل 
وكذلك بحاجة الي مهندس تبريد لعمل حسابات غرف التبريد وتسويقها

[email protected]


----------



## محمود علي حسن عيد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم والله يا جماعه الموضوع كله محتاج بس فرصه كويسه كبدايه ثم التوكل علي الله والعمل و لو باقل الامكانيات . وعلي انا وزميل عملنا شركة للاعمال الهندسيه وعندنا شغل الان في اشهر اماكن القاهره و الحمد لله و نتاهب للمزيد


----------



## سيد نور (4 يناير 2011)

انا مش متخصص فى مجال التكييف لكنى اعلم انة وراء التخطيط السليم والاخذ بالاسباب والعمل بكل جد واجتهاد يكون سبيلة النجاح 
واعلم ان اهم عامل لنجاح اى شركة هو العلاقات وكيفية تسويق لمنتج


----------



## محمد علي الحمد (19 أبريل 2011)

كل الاّراء المطروحة في المشروع تغني الامر انما برأيي الاساس الخبرة الكافية بالتوازي مع المال


----------



## mechanic power (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
اختى العزيزة روث 
تحية طيبة وبعد
كلامك جميل طبعا احنا هنا فى مصر مش فى دول الخليج وطبعا الظروف مختلفة 
انا فكرت افتح شركة صغيرة فى مجال التكييف بحكم انا مهندس ميكانيكا ومجالى وفى شركة مقاولات كبيرة فى البلد
وفى قسم الالكتروميكانيكال اعمال التكيف ( حصر - ومستخلصات - ورسومات تنفيذية - ونهائية )
واختى فى شركة تكييف محترمة - فى مبيعات مجال التبريد والتكيف
بينى وبينك اشتغلت بس توريد وتركيب اجهزة تكييف وكنت نفسى ادخل اكتر فى مجال التكييف المركزى بس لازم رأس مال محترم يغطى تكلفة اى مشروع تدخل فية تحسبا لظروف غير متوقعة ودا شئ وارد
واهم شئ العلاقات عشان هى دى الى هاتجيب شغل طبعععععععععععععااااااااااااا
كفاية ان حد يبقى عارفك يكلمك مباشرة ودى حاجة كويسة 
نهاية الكلام اختى روث تتضمن ( رأس المال - العلاقات العامة ( مقاولين - عملاء - مصانع خامات تكييفات , جريلات هواء ........الخ ) - الكادر البسيط اذا كانت شركة تبدأصغيرة لتحقيق الربح )
واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله 
والله ولى التوفيق
اخوكم
mechanic power


----------



## الصانع (17 نوفمبر 2011)

محمد أحمد الشريف قال:


> *مشكور اخى الصانع *



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،،
حياك الله أخي محمد أحمد الشريف ...


----------



## الصانع (17 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
أخوتي الأعزاء ،، شكراً لمروركم ومشاركتنا النقاش بإبداء الرأي .. ولدي تعليق بسيط ،،
بإعتقادي فإن التسلسل الصحيح للعوامل المطلوبة لتأسيس شركة ناجحة التي قمتم بطرحهـا هو التالي :-
قبل كل شيء فإن في بداية تأيس الشركة هو التوكل على الله أولاً وقبل كل شيء ،،،
ثانيــــاً الخبرة والعلم والكفائة العملية مطلوبة وبشدة لتجنب الوقوع بالأخطاء الهندسية أثناء التنفيذ ،،،
ثـالثـــاً الإدارة النـاجحــة عـامل مهم مكمل للخبرة الهندسية العملية والتي تشمل إدارة الوقت والموارد البشرية ...
رابعــاً العلاقات العامة عامل مهم لعقد الصفقات وزيادة دخل الشركة من خلالها ولكن لا قيمة لها بدون السمعة الجيدة للشركة المبنية على الخبرات الهندسية للكادر والإدارة الناجحة ،،،
ولا ننسى رأس المال وتكاتف الشركاء لإنجاح الشركة ،،،،

وبالتوفيق للجميع ،،،

المهندس الصانع​


----------



## فيصل الخبر (22 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خييير


----------



## abatahah (24 أبريل 2012)

موضوع مميز جدا جدا جدا
بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (5 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## Omani-Engineer (6 يناير 2013)

متتابعين ...


----------



## gaber osman (9 يناير 2013)

هذا من افضل المواضيع فى المنتدى جزاكم اللة خير


----------



## محمد طلال اليوسف (9 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ادارة جيدة علاقات كادر فني قوي والتوكل على الله


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

موضوع جامد جدي الله معكم 
اهم حاجه صاحب الشركه يكون فاهم فى مجال التكييف


----------



## bnayan75 (27 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
موضوع رائع جدا من وجة نظري أن سوق التكييف المركزي في الخليج بذات مربح جدا وكذالك يحتاج مزيد من الشركات المتخصصة في ذالك من وجة نظري بأن تبدا في تأسيس هذه الشركة او المؤسسة وخاصة اصحاب رؤوس اﻷموال الصغيرة جدا أن يبدأ في عمل فرقيق صغير جدا يتكون من مهندس و فني و عدد من العمالة بحدود 3 عمال ثم يبدأ هذا الفريق على أخذ عمل وتسويق المؤسسة الصغيره عن طريق تركيب مكيفات اﻷسبلت من الشركات التي تبيع المكيفات اﻷسبلت و يكون ثم داخل هذا العمل البسيط تسويق نفسهم في فلل الخاصة و العمائر السكنية الخاصة وذالك عن طريق اﻷعلانات الملصقة على جدران هذه الفلل و العمار سواء التي في داية اعمارها او الجاهزه وذلك وذالك لجلب اموال بسيطة و منها تسويق المؤسسة و بذالك تتدرج المؤسسة حتى توصل على اخذ مشاريع كبيره ( وطبعا قبل كل شئ التوكل على الله ) 
وشكراااااا


----------



## نادر عثمان بلال (1 مارس 2015)

مشكورة جزاك الله خير


----------

